# Wanting that shiney coat- Flax seed?



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I use Omega Horseshine which has stabalized flax seed in it and I really like it. Comes heartily recommended by our local feed store. 

If you feed just plain old flax seed remember that you need to feed it ground or your horse won't chew well enough to really grind it up themselves. Here is some neat information about stabilized flax seed: Flax Seed Horse supplements and why it does more than just make shiney coats 

Some pictures of my shinyyyy pony! He's pastured 1 - 2 hours a day so not really the same as a pasture pony but still!

Edit: I don't even think I groomed him before taking these pictures. He's always very shiny without a lot of elbow grease. Just a quick hard brush and he's sparkly!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I use Mazolla Corn oil as part of Solon's high fat diet. One of the many benefits is a nice shiny coat.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I give my boy 1 cup of flax seed every evening. I mix it with his A&M., but you have to grind it up or they will just poop it right out & it will be a waste. I have an old blender that i keep in the barn to grind it up with, it works great! Flax seed is also good for their feet.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

my horse gets one cup of flax seed, and she is super shiny! I also found canola oil helped to ( I gave it to my old horse who always got colic, canola oil helped his colic and his coat!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I feed ground flax seed daily. You can buy it pre-ground or buy whole and grind it yourself in a coffee grinder.

My guy in the shade today, not a spot of anything on his coat:









He's 16hh and gets about 1 1/2 - 2 tablespoons, I just measure in my cupped hand. I have always been told they don't need much for a big difference and I've seen that proven firsthand in multiple horses.


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

We give rice bran pellets on occasion, and it seems to work OK:


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

Something I use for my thoroughbred is black oil sunflower seeds. It has protein in it so it gives his coat a nice shine.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I second the Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, or BOSS, I give them to my TB and she has a beautiful shiny coat.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

How cool! these horses are all so lovely and shiny!! I will definitely look into rice bran and black oil sunflower seeds (and corn oil, though that sounds messy!) when I'm shopping! 

Thank you so much to everyone who replied, especially those who posted pics!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I feed Nutrena Life Design Complete and use Daily Omega Plus, and I've gotten amazing results with it. It isn't just for a shiny coat... it has a LOT of great vitamins and minerals and is in a flaxseed base.

And there's another bonus... it actually makes your horse water-resistant. Whenever I hose my horse off, the water runs right off her and she dries in minutes. I don't even need to sweat scrape her. It's great for getting rid of sweat, too.

Daily Omegas Plus - Multi-Purpose Supplements from SmartPak Equine


Oh, and she's pastured about 75% of the day.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow thats shiny! I just balk at the large price tags on the omega horseshine... It does contain flax seed.

(And I've read bad things about rice bran, and I've read now that BOSS contains MORE omega 6 than omega 3..)

and omega three is more what i want.

Cloudsmystique- for one horse, how quickly would you go through your omega horseshine with just one horse?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Clair said:


> Cloudsmystique- for one horse, how quickly would you go through your omega horseshine with just one horse?


Well, I don't use the Horseshine... I use the Daily Omega Plus. I use SmartPaks, but it says the 8.2lb bucket will last 28 days, the 16.3lb bucket will last 56 days, and the 32.6lb bucket will last 112 days. It's $1.25 a day for the two smaller buckets and $1.19 a day for the large bucket.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I was feeding my horse rice bran last year and he absolutely shimmered.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Solon said:


> I use Mazolla Corn oil as part of Solon's high fat diet. One of the many benefits is a nice shiny coat.


Holy crapoly! I think I see your face reflecting in his shoulder O.O...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

*update*

I don't mean to dig up an old post, but I thought I should post progress, a little before and after:

Here he is before:









And heres a picture 3 weeks after a move and adding flax to his feed:










Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------

